# Best Mileage Tracking App



## Nick3946 (Dec 12, 2014)

Mile IQ is the best mileage trIMHSS
g app on the market. Automatically tracks your mileage based on phone GPS. When you finish driving it will ask you to slide left for personal and right for business (Uber). I've been using it for almost two years.

https://www.mileiq.com/


----------



## Kristr90 (Sep 19, 2015)

I have heard hurdlr is pretty good too, has anyone tried that one?


----------



## Maderacopy (Nov 24, 2015)

I use triplog. So far I love it


----------



## Matt520 (Dec 8, 2015)

I love Hurdlr. Auto tracking and estimates your taxes as well. Keeps track of all your expenses.


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

I installed Hurdlr, I can't see anything in this app, even on a 5.5" screen and reading glasses on, the fonts are too small and not contrast.


----------



## kalon17 (Feb 8, 2016)

I tried hurdlr and it keeps having issues and fails to track my mileage. I think it gets messed up when I get an incoming phone call or something.


----------



## Matt520 (Dec 8, 2015)

I just turn it on when I leave my house and off when I get back home.


----------



## Kater Gator (Dec 25, 2015)

So I'm not very "techy" but I'm so sick of tracking mileage on paper. Is it hard to install Hurdlr on an Android phone?


----------



## Mrdangerfield (Jan 10, 2016)

Hurdlr - not available in Canada
Mileiq - not available in Canada

Going to try out triplog tonight.

Any one have any Canadian friendly suggestions?


----------



## Matt520 (Dec 8, 2015)

Kater Gator said:


> So I'm not very "techy" but I'm so sick of tracking mileage on paper. Is it hard to install Hurdlr on an Android phone?


It's super easy and I highly recommend it.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Been using Triplog for over a year; best one I've tried. Beats MileIQ hands down; plus it's a great backup if the Uber app ever crashes


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

+1 for Triplog. Tracks mileage expenses and even has cloud storage for saving receipts


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

Evernote

I update an Evernote note to log my start time and odometer when I start driving for the day and I love my end time and odometer when I end driving for the day. If I have any downtime in the middle I just note it.

The IRS doesn't need trip logs in the US, they just need start/stop odometer and dates.

The problem I have with SherpaShare and other apps that try to track movement of your phone is that I commute to work each day and I go other places around town with my phone and I don't want to dig through dozens or hundreds of trips to mark them as personal or business or neither (riding a train or a bus).

Every couple of days I transfer the Evernote driving log to my Google Sheet that contains earnings info, costs, other expenses, etc.


----------



## wirelessdeo (Mar 21, 2016)

I just started driving so I was looking for an app. I found *Everlance*. It is free and can do everything either automatically or you can input the info. It not only tracks miles but also other tax deductions such as gas and maintenance. Just snap a photo of your receipt. With this app i just saved over 100 on taxes and that is just putting in my last couple of trips.


----------

